# viking axe



## hellize (Jul 23, 2020)

Happy international viking's day!
Ok, I just made that up  , but I do have a freshly finished viking's axe to show
It has a 11.5 cm/ 4.5 inch long edge and a 37 cm/ 15 inch long shaft.


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like it would slay full size goblins!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 23, 2020)

Sweeeeet


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't see any photos...?


----------



## hellize (Jul 25, 2020)

daveb said:


> Looks like it would slay full size goblins!


I bet it would


----------



## hellize (Jul 25, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Sweeeeet


thanks


----------



## hellize (Jul 25, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> I don't see any photos...?


Just wait a few sec, they generally show up after a while


----------

